# Roxul AFB 16x48x3



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

I found a place locally (Northern Virginia) that sells Roxul AFB 16x48x3 12 Slabs for 40$ a pack. I will be going to purchase maybe five so i can use extra to further the dimensions from 16' to 24'. I am going to be building about 20 bass traps for my square room 11.5 x 11.5. I am going to make each trap 6' thick instead of 3. Would they be good with the just the wood frame for support? Also what thickness/dimensions of wood would i need for these 6' Roxul AFB panels? Thank you in advance


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

6" will work very well. Just a perimeter frame should be fine. If you want to make them 6" thick, you'll need to use at least 1x8. 1x6 is only 5.5" deep.

Bryan


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

So just ask for 1x8 wood? thank you for replying!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's what I would do. If you want to open it up for a little more absorption, you can also drill/route holes in the sides to make a bit more surface area exposed to sound.

Bryan


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

OK that what i will do, im going to make about 20 because of my 11.5 x 11.5 room is said to be a headache(dimension wise)


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

AFB is also available in 24" x 48", if they happen to be able to get it for you - save you some work if making 24" panels.


----------



## Reemdog23 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to ask because they only had 16x48x3 available. Would i have to request like special order or something? Thanx for reply!


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

That would depend on the place you're ordering from - where I got mine, either was special order, not in stock - but only took 3-4 days to get.


----------



## bjmsam (Sep 12, 2010)

16"x48" is convenient for use between studs, but I bought 24"x48" from Soundrite Acoustics and picked it up at Marjam (in Waldorf, so perhaps not far from you) for panels.


bjmsam said:


>


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Where in NoVa did you find these? We need some for work to quiet a particularly noisy hydraulic pump.

Thanks.


----------

